# Precious metal hoarding.



## Magus

I'm keeping it short because I have only one bit of advice.

If you live in the United States and ANY coin in your collection says USA etc, get rid of it as it is technically United States government property and can be confiscated with legal impunity.buy Maple leafs from Canada and trade them your "Junk" silver. 999 is better than coin grade anyway and if OUR government thinks it can confiscate a damn thing from up there I can here the "F**k off eh?" from here. Besides, Canadians are nice people.

Keep the collection sane.anything over ten pounds is too much to carry or lose.

Did you know you can seal 1 oz coins in PVC pipe and sink them in the toilet tank and 9 times out of ten even cops will miss them? same goes for other stuff you might like hid...


----------



## FatTire

There's only one precious metal worth hoarding, and that's lead.


----------



## Magus

*DINGDINGDINGDING!*
And the survivor named after a quality beer wins the prize again!

I keep about 5 pounds of rounds around because I just know some fool thinks it'll be over in a week or two.
MUHUHUHUHAA!


----------



## BillS

The US is more likely to ban ownership of foreign gold and silver coins. US coins aren't technically the property of the US government. When you have old coins that are recognized as legal tender they're technically still money and not an investment like foreign gold and silver coins. If the government was going to confiscate your US silver coins they'd take your foreign coins too. The US government has outlawed gold in the past but they've never outlawed silver. Dimes don't take up a lot of space. One thousand silver dimes weighs around 4 and a half pounds. They fill up a small Priority Mail flat-rate box that's about 2"x6"x9" and are worth about $2200 right now.

For what it's worth, Pastor Lindsey Williams claims to know people who are part of the global elite. He claims that during the coming hyperinflation, old US silver coins will be recognized as money but foreign coins will not. I like junk silver dimes because they're good for small purchases and they're still worth 100 times more than a 1981 US penny.

The toilet tank is one of the first places the police check when they're looking for things.

Once you have all you need for preps it makes sense to have the rest of your money in precious metals. It doesn't make any sense to own 22,000 rounds of ammo.


----------



## Magus

Magus said:


> *DINGDINGDINGDING!*
> And the survivor named after a quality beer wins the prize again!
> 
> I keep about 5 pounds of rounds around because I just know some fool thinks it'll be over in a week or two.
> MUHUHUHUHAA!


You sell old coins for a living don't you? 

Let's see you eat a bullion sandwich.


----------



## BillS

(Prov 26:4 NIV) Do not answer a fool according to his folly, or you will be like him yourself.


----------



## jungatheart

BillS said:


> The US is more likely to ban ownership of foreign gold and silver coins. US coins aren't technically the property of the US government. When you have old coins that are recognized as legal tender they're technically still money and not an investment like foreign gold and silver coins. If the government was going to confiscate your US silver coins they'd take your foreign coins too. The US government has outlawed gold in the past but they've never outlawed silver. Dimes don't take up a lot of space. One thousand silver dimes weighs around 4 and a half pounds. They fill up a small Priority Mail flat-rate box that's about 2"x6"x9" and are worth about $2200 right now.
> 
> For what it's worth, Pastor Lindsey Williams claims to know people who are part of the global elite. He claims that during the coming hyperinflation, old US silver coins will be recognized as money but foreign coins will not. I like junk silver dimes because they're good for small purchases and they're still worth 100 times more than a 1981 US penny.
> 
> The toilet tank is one of the first places the police check when they're looking for things.
> 
> Once you have all you need for preps it makes sense to have the rest of your money in precious metals. It doesn't make any sense to own 22,000 rounds of ammo.


Good advice here.


----------



## Magus

BillS said:


> (Prov 26:4 NIV) Do not answer a fool according to his folly, or you will be like him yourself.


You calling me a fool?Maybe.but if you read on further it talks about tossing gold and silver in the streets because it is USELESS.

Here have you some Matthew 7:6 coin dealer:


> "Do not give dogs what is sacred; do not throw your pearls to pigs. If you do, they may trample them under their feet, and then turn and tear you to pieces.


Oink for me grandpa.You're a greedy old man who'd rather sell some antique junk and watch these kids drop dead than actually help anyone survive.


----------



## NaeKid

Keep the religious-stuff out of this section

Thank you.


----------



## JoKing

FatTire said:


> There's only one precious metal worth hoarding, and that's lead.


Let's not forget brass...Usually you can get a lead/brass package deal lol.


----------



## FatTire

and dont forget to recycle your brass. thanks mr king


----------



## mojo4

Well gold and silver will always have an important place in any serious preppers kit. No matter how much you have put away you will always forget some item that you absolutely have to have. So then either you pay, trade or steal! I'm not much for stealing so I gotta pay or try to trade but the only things really worth trading would probly be guns and ammo and I won't part with my goodies!! A little gold and a lot of silver is always a great idea!


----------



## FatTire

mojo4 said:


> Well gold and silver will always have an important place in any serious preppers kit. No matter how much you have put away you will always forget some item that you absolutely have to have. So then either you pay, trade or steal! I'm not much for stealing so I gotta pay or try to trade but the only things really worth trading would probly be guns and ammo and I won't part with my goodies!! A little gold and a lot of silver is always a great idea!


perhaps, however ive read several stories of real survival after shtf, and every one of them says that precious metals and jewels and the like are all worthless soon after shtf. the stuff that matters is always guns n ammo, food, and booze...

i would be hard pressed to trade guns or ammo, i just dont like the idea of trading something away that can then be used to kill me.


----------



## Magus

As usual F.T is saying what I'm thinking.coins are great for investing in or as a hobby but anyone who plays them as a MAJOR survival card will probably be found in a ditch.



NaeKid said:


> Keep the religious-stuff out of this section
> 
> Thank you.


Fine by me boss.I doubt the other guy could make argument without it anyway.LOL

Know what was wanted around here in 93's blizzard? porn and booze.I can only wonder why...


----------



## mojo4

Or as my awesome uncle ben used to say...... A$$, cash or grass. Nobody rides for free!


----------



## NaeKid

Blizzard of '93 you say? I don't remember any blizzard in '93. I had to look it up and found something on Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blizzard_of_93

Is that the one that you are referin' to?


----------



## Magus

Yup.two weeks of no power and two feet of snow.I grew up in Tn. so Two feet's a joke. here it's the apocalypse!

I ran out of smokes the day the road opened. LOL
Had steaks and beer every night.I love my wood stove and deep freeze.


----------



## Ration-AL

FatTire said:


> every one of them says that precious metals and jewels and the like are all worthless soon after shtf. the stuff that matters is always guns n ammo, food, and booze...


^this, items that have a functional use will be far more valuable then gold/silver when things first start to go down hill, only when things are in the clear and there is light at the end of the tunnel and the rebuild begins to happen, will gold have a real value otherwise it's nothing, you can't eat it, you can't treat a wound with it, you can't drink it, you're only hope will be to try and trade gold to people who already have those things and they will be the ones setting the price, not the guy with a pocket full of metal hoping to get something to eat out of it....

imo, gold/silver's only value is in the event of a near shtf fan situation or in the rebuilding phase of a shtf situation, when it's down and dirty gold and the like will be pretty much useless as well......i know personally i'm not trading supplies for gold until i see some sort of break happening in the chaos and see that i'm not going to need the stuff for myself and mine....


----------



## Magus

Exactly.it's a great hobby but like I said, as a major survival card, its near suicide.


----------



## Immolatus

I totally respect what you guys are sayin about pm's being 'worthless' in a crash, but I assume you are only seeing it from your own perspective. If you can look at it that way, that is awesome. It shows you are more than fully prepared, and could prosper in a barter economy. I will also assume this says something about where you live. In a more rural setting, this may well be true, but again, to nail home the point is that you are saying you could live without money.
What it will come down to (for me at least, and most people that are near to civilization) is that pms will be the only form of money.


----------



## Zonation

I really respect everyone's opinion as well, but not hoarding silver and gold would be suicide. Even if the economy collapses, there will still be some form of commerce. Business will still be supplying goods, and food companies will still be making food. Now, If the dollar is worthless, how will you buy food, pay bills, and trade goods without a monetary backing? I understand booze, cigarettes, ammo, and beans for a barter system, but In urban areas I would consider silver coins as a means to keep the lights on. 
We should all be looking to make ourselves self sufficient. We should be stocking water, water filtration systems, a means for self defense, seeds, food, and yes smokes and booze. But as for me...I'd rather have everything I just listed, combined with bags of silver and gold.


----------



## mojo4

Zo the real problem with your idea is the buying power. For 1 oz gold coin you pay around 1600 bucks. For 1600 bucks you can buy close to 2000 lbs of wheat. Or 2 AR rifles. Or a mountain of booze. After a collapse what will be worth more, a gold coin or a literal ton of wheat? After a collapse when you can no longer go down to a gun store and buy an AR and 2000 rounds of ammo how much will an AR be worth? 2 gould coins? Ten? Just like in any business, buy low and sell high. Gold is at an all time high but commodities are not. My best choice? What can you buy now that's available and cheap that after a collapse will be in demand and hard to find? IMHO its guns, ammo, booze and food. I sure would like a few bags of gold but I feel my money is better spent on supplies that will be scarce after a collapse.


----------



## Zonation

Mojo4...I understand your position. If you re-read my post, I said to stock up on food, arms, and water. I'm talking about a major destruction of the US dollar which will make the depression look tame. But what many fail to realize is that commerce will still be available. The world will not stop. Those that stock up on beans are in a great position, but while they are eating their beans(which i do have) i will be buying steaks. Let me ask you something....what do you plan to do with your ammo? Is it for you to protect yourself....or is it to go raid others stash? I believe that it is key to protect oneself and the food we have. I personally have arms and stock up on food but I know that the world will not stop. I also know that there will be a difference in the way people live in a collapse. If you talk about an ounce of gold, I personally would not buy an ounce at a time. I would have 30% more silver than gold, while buying gold fractionally. 
Basically all that we have spoken of is of importance. It just depends on the variance of collapse. If the dollar dies....gold and silver will skyrocket. That's just common sense. If the collapse worsens then we can start to use our mRe's and smokes for barter. I would not buy an ounce at a time. I would have 30% more silver than gold, while buying gold fractionally. 
Basically all that we have spoken of is of importance. It just depends on the variance of collapse. If the dollar dies....gold and silver will skyrocket. That's just common sense. If the collapse worsens then we can start to use our mRe's and smokes for barter.


----------



## Zonation

Mojo4...one more thing. Its true that gold is about 200 points off its all time high and silver
Is 30 pts from its high, but in no way are they even close to being at their all-time inflation adjusted high You spoke of buying power? If you take into consideration the price of gold at $1,600, and the price of the dollar with a real intrinsic value of .82/per dollar, compile Qe1, qe2, and possible Qe3. Then add on 16 trillion of debt along with countries like India and China buying the most gold and 1 quadrillion of derivatives....you get a dollar collapse and a potential price target for gold at 7k, and silver at 200. One more thing...I'm in California and gas price is between 3.99-4.39. With oil at around $82 a barrel we should be Paton in the $2's. Why aren't we? Inflation.


----------



## ComputerGuy

Looking like some people have hardons for each other.

I have silver in my preps and investments


----------



## mojo4

I agree that gold and silver will probably be the main source of trade if the dollar completely devalues. I don't agree on the growth value. After a collapse what will be the availability of guns and ammo? I would think far far less than now and the demand would skyrocket. Nope, I believe the growth in value of guns, ammo booze and food will far outgain any growth in precious metals. But I could be wrong, but at least I can eat. So keep some silver zo, I might have to trade some ammo for some!!


----------



## Zonation

mojo4 said:


> I agree that gold and silver will probably be the main source of trade if the dollar completely devalues. I don't agree on the growth value. After a collapse what will be the availability of guns and ammo? I would think far far less than now and the demand would skyrocket. Nope, I believe the growth in value of guns, ammo booze and food will far outgain any growth in precious metals. But I could be wrong, but at least I can eat. So keep some silver zo, I might have to trade some ammo for some!!


I hear you brother. We are all on hear to help each other. No one knows for sure what the growth will be in anything so thats why it's smart to stock up on everything tangible. I have to thank you for turning my focus to ammo. I have quite a bit but it's smart to buy more. Ill also be sure to put some silver aside for you.


----------



## Zonation

You know what?...I now feel like going out to buy a Mossberg 500 tactical persuader. Just might pick one up tomorrow.


----------



## mojo4

Now your talkin!! Go to ammotogo.com and pick up a case of #4 buck for 110 plus shipping. And pick up a case for me too! My remington 870 loves it!


----------



## Zonation

mojo4 said:


> Now your talkin!! Go to ammotogo.com and pick up a case of #4 buck for 110 plus shipping. And pick up a case for me too! My remington 870 loves it!


And a zombie target.


----------



## allkir669

Magus said:


> You sell old coins for a living don't you?  Let's see you eat a bullion sandwich.


 Maybe i'll just come to your house and take your shit. lets see you eat lead.


----------



## allkir669

Magus said:


> I'm keeping it short because I have only one bit of advice.
> 
> If you live in the United States and ANY coin in your collection says USA etc, get rid of it as it is technically United States government property and can be confiscated with legal impunity.buy Maple leafs from Canada and trade them your "Junk" silver. 999 is better than coin grade anyway and if OUR government thinks it can confiscate a damn thing from up there I can here the "F**k off eh?" from here. Besides, Canadians are nice people.
> 
> Keep the collection sane.anything over ten pounds is too much to carry or lose.
> 
> Did you know you can seal 1 oz coins in PVC pipe and sink them in the toilet tank and 9 times out of ten even cops will miss them? same goes for other stuff you might like hid...


This is the dumbest answer ive ever read. do some research before you post stupid comments.


----------



## Magus

allkir669 said:


> Maybe i'll just come to your house and take your shit. lets see you eat lead.


Bring your best stuff big boy, I might be out of something, wipe down with a little A1 sauce, I might be out of bacon.


----------



## Magus

allkir669 said:


> This is the dumbest answer ive ever read. do some research before you post stupid comments.


My research? the Covid outbreak retard. if its not there, you can't buy it! and only a fool like you seem to be, trades his food for metal when his kids are hungry. maybe you'll eat one of them? go choke on a Krugerrand moron.

Just looking... three whole posts and he's a genius. keep walking troll.


----------



## Magus

Lose your taste for a flame war did you Captain three posts?


----------

